# How to find channel cats in a pond



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

maybe this isnt that complicated but my dad just bought a house with a pond and we are trying to find out how many cats are in it. Its about a 3/4 acre pond with fairly quick drop along the banks down to an average depth of about 10-13 ft. The visibility is about 1.5 -2 ft. Ive caught one channel by accident on a crawler under a slipfloat in 3 ft of water under some dead cattails at the end of march. It was about 5-6 lbs and full of eggs. My dad saw one other channel swimming around last week in about 4 ft of water.

My question is what would be the fastest way to determine how many and what size cats are in there. Should I fish the deep water 10-13 ft. The slopes from 9-4ft or the shallows 3- at night. Fish along the dam or up near the shallower end? there is alot of settled debris and leaves on the bottom so should I suspend my bait so the fish can find it easier. Cut bluegill? shrimp? crawlers?

there are a few brushpiles in the pond as well. Will the cats bury themselves in the base of those during the day? Will they hide at the base of cattails near a steep dropoff?

Like I said maybe Im making this more complicated than it needs to be. Im a bass, walleye guy so I figured I would ask the experts the best most efficient way to get a true idea of a catfish population. And have a little fun at the same time.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

It isn't exacly legal on public water, but on a private pond you should be okay. I suggest catching a few bluegills and using them for bait. I will usually cut one up, using the head and midsection for bait. I usually fish for cats on the bottom, but you can also use a bobber if you prefer. Make sure it's deep down there in the zone. Take the remaining section of the bluegill and cut it into small chunks. After I cast my baits out, I'll throw the rest of the bluegill near the bait to chum (if you will). This ALWAYS works for me, truthfully. Cats love those bluegills.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Josh

Short of draining the pond or electroshocking I cannot give you any ideas for assessing the population of channel cats in a pond.

But any channel cat should be able to quickly detect a fish based bait in a 3/4 acre pond. You should be able to quickly cover most spots with a few casts and soon determine the best locations to fish.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i agree with robby.i also might add that in case you some day find yourself targeting cats on "public" water,and want to use bluegills for bait,it is perfectly legal.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

agree with robby also.yeppers,bluegills are perfectly legal,but you do have to catch them out of the body of water you plan to use them in


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

That's interesting guys, I've never thought it was actually legal. I always thought that you were not allowed to use gamefish for bait. Learn something new everyday! Thanks!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

it's not my intention to hijack this thread,but i hate to see misinformation posted 


> ,but you do have to catch them out of the body of water you plan to use them in


that is also not true.they can be caught anywhere,as long as the size,etc is legal and they are caught by legal means. where they are used.
this issue has been resolved for years,but many people still don't know that so called sport fish(bass,crappie,gills,cats,etc) are all legal bait if they fall within the dnr guidelines.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

MuskieJim said:


> It isn't exacly legal on public water, but on a private pond you should be okay. I suggest catching a few bluegills and using them for bait.



Bluegills are legal to use for bait in Ohio.....as are any legally caught fish, regardless of species. 

But for a pond that size, chicken liver is a good bet.

BigJoshy- If you are close enough to me, I'll come over and see what I can catch. lol.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

wow it took 7 replies before someone offered their fishing services! I knew that was coming. You will have to go through Lundy since its his pond. If you can resurface a swimming pool he might show you a picture of his pond!
just kidding...

Ive tried chicken liver before in other ponds and about had a fit trying to keep it on the hook. Ive got a pond in my neighborhood that is overrun with 2-4 inch gills. Ill probably just put 5-10 in a bucket and fish them cut up later in the week once this cold front passes. would I be wasting my time fishing midday? Evening or middle of the night? Im assuming that after a steady warming trend and right before a front they would be most active.

Im sure that the question of how many and how big will be answered once we start feeding the fish and the cats show themselves,but Im still curious.

Another question, how long does it take for a channel to reach about 20 inches and 5-6 lbs. Ive heard that channels dont reproduce well in ponds unless spawning structures are placed in them. So im curious if the one I caught was an original from when the pond was first stocked.

Not trying to start a debate here but also what size circle hooks do you prefer for average sized channel cats on cutbait. Also what size gills should I cut up. i can get any size I want locally. Also what is considered a large old channel cat for a small pond. 
10lbs? 20lbs? I know ive fished a strip pit where a farmer fed the fish and I saw some that might go 25 in there. Do they get bigger than that if you feed them.

I know that this is alot of questions that I could probably look up myself. But Im sure you guys can give me actual on the water insight that some dnr site wont give me. plus I know how fun it is to talk fishing!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Rick, what are the netting regulations for bait?


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

For one, a channel reaches 5-6# based more on food supply than years, but on the average you are looking at about a pound per year at that size. If they have a lot of food, their size can double in a year.

Circle hooks- 5/0 or 8/0 Daiichi hooks is all I use.

The state record channel is 37# and in the right conditions a channel can easily grow to that size. There are a lot of variables such as depth, winter survival, food supply, genetics, etc. But for one to reach 20-25 pounds in a farm pond where there is sufficient food supply in not uncommon.


----------



## darrtownfisher (Jan 24, 2008)

Throw a couple of cups of dog food out into the water and watch them come up .Then you can see the size and get a idea somewhat of how many.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

lacdown,check your pm's.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks. neo.

have tried the dogfood thing. not cats arrived. Once they start getting fed regularly Im sure they will figure it out.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

My father in law stocked a newly dug pond with channel cats fingerlings.

He feed them commercial fish food heavily..Within 4 years he had 10-lb channel cats.

After 9 years his pond was full of 20-lb plus channels.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

tried yesterday evening for about 2 hours with cut bluegill. All differnt depths and areas. No cats. I did however catch about a 3.5 lb bass that was full of eggs on the bluegill head right after it hit the bottom on one of my casts. Go figure!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Are you catfishing for sport, or are you trying to get rid of the cats, or just trying to figure the population out? A trot line is a very effective way to catch cats if you are going for quantity, but you miss out on the thrill of the fight. I have trotlined areas where I had already had some success with hook and line. The trotline generally far outfishes rod and reel. Trotlines allow for large numbers of baits, long soak time, and no human disturbance to the fish once you set and leave the line.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

By now I don't think that there are enough cats in there to need any removed. Trotlines would be an option if the pond wasn't in balance but it seems like the pond could maybe even use a few more cats.


----------

